# Lilac's OK?



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've got this big lilac bush that has the tastiest looking leaves on it.
Can I pinch a couple of handfuls and let my buck kids that are penned up being weaned eat them?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Not if you want to keep your lilac bush growing. What I mean is if they can get to it they will prune it for you.
Fiasco says lilacs are toxic but that is hogwash.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They can't get to the bush. It's in the yard. 
Thought I'd ask before I gave them a wad of it.
I wasn't going to feed them the flowers anyway.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I used to have several lilac bushes, loved the smell. But the goats ate them years ago,


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine have eaten them and never gotten sick.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine love lilac. And the flowers shouldn't be an issue either... they're edible for people. I made lilac wine.  

I have several lilacs in the goat pen. There are no leaves below the 4' level... but they're nice and lush up top. LOL 

Fiasco shows lilac under both poinsonous and edible. Not sure why. A couple other things show up in both lists too.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I've already fed them some and nothing bad happened. I think they like the apple tree better though.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Not if you want to keep your lilac bush growing. What I mean is if they can get to it they will prune it for you.
> Fiasco says lilacs are toxic but that is hogwash.


Thanks for clearing that up, NancyD.
I have a ton of lilac bushes, but everything I've read says they are toxic to goats...so I've kept them away from it.

Looks like my boys will be getting a new treat to munch on.


----------

